# HID install guide



## skerrock (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey all,

I am new to this forum and I have tried the search function but to no avail. Does anyone have an install guide for a HID conversion kit. I have an '09 Altima and would like to upgrade ASAP. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## skerrock (Apr 20, 2009)

Nevermind, I found the guide on another site. Thanks for the replies though.....
:lame:


----------



## kirizill (Jan 15, 2008)

You mind sharing a link to that site?


----------

